#  R1FJM  160

## ,RA3DNC

!
  ,  .,  R1FJM
DX de UA3ZJG:     1828.1  R1FJM        s9                        R1FJ 1316Z UA
DX de UR0MC:      1828.0  R1FJM        nice signal,tnx       R1FJ 1324Z UR
  -  !     UA3ZJG,   Inv.L    2-3     !? ,,  ,   -  .,      .
73!  ,,RA3DN  C

----------


## RV9CX

10 -   .      -    ,   , ,    ))

----------


## ,RA3DNC

,RV9CX,       ,      FM . 14.04Z     R1FJM     .  100,   ,.  ,       10,... ,UR0MC,       9  S-,       .             .,  9M6XRO/p  80 - .

----------


## UN7JID

,   R1FJL  ,  SSB   CW...     FJM  (((
 UA1DZ....     ...

----------


## ,RA3DNC

to RA3MD:          :Very Happy:    -....    .... ,       160 -     ,    .

----------

